# Manual Trans failure



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Welcome! I'm sorry you found this forum a little too late. I don't think anyone who has changed out their trans fluid has had any issues unless they were using their cruze more sporty (haven't even seen this situation). I bought my 14 eco with 54k miles on it and felt like I could hear a little whine. I changed out to a good syncromesh fluid. Not amsoil but will be next time. Shifting got better immediately and there hasn't been any signs of a whine since and that was about 18k miles ago. Personally I wouldn't be too concerned with trans problems if you put a good quality fluid in it.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 

You've already discovered the issue with your research. I wish I could help but I don't know how. All I can say is, I can't wait to swap my Cruze for a manual 4x4 Tacoma at the end of the summer. I extend my deepest sympathies to you, good luck and keep us posted.

Perhaps someone else has some ideas to help?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The M32 is a piece of junk. 

Sorry, but it is what it is. Mine was starting to whine at 50k, running Amsoil fluids since 20k range and properly filled. 

Might be able to get one from a wrecked car, but might have the same issues. 2015+ updated the clutch and flywheel. 2013+ updated the shift mechanism on top of the transmission. I don't know if bearings and such we're ever updated during the production range. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> The M32 is a piece of junk.
> 
> Sorry, but it is what it is. Mine was starting to whine at 50k, running Amsoil fluids since 20k range and properly filled.
> 
> ...


I still can't figure out how the M32 has so many issues considering it was used in Europe before it came here. I purposely bought a Chevy extended warranty on my Cruze because of the M32 failing later on.


----------



## SClapsaddle (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Not sure what else to say, other then overall we do like the car, it handles well, is comfortable and like that its styling wasn't as aggressive as EVERYTHING else on the road until the second generation making it slightly unique for a high volume car. Not sure what to do about fluid in the new trans, it comes with a 3yr/100k warranty.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

By new trans I take it you decided or have already decided to get a GM replacement. The $4k quote isn't terrible, but I'm sure the dealer has some room to work on price. Make sure to price out what some of the internet GM dealers will sell one for and see if at least your dealer will work with you on the price and labor if GM won't help (also keep in mind they might not include new clutch components if they turn out to be worn on disassembly).

I haven't had a need or opportunity to tear down an M32 but it might be worth talking to some local trans shops to see what they'd quote on a rebuild. It's too bad there doesn't appear to be anyone specializing in them as often the aftermarket and rebuilders can sometimes source improved parts to get a better service life.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

I bought my 2014 eco new with the manual. At 6,000 miles I changed the transmission fluid putting Amsoil's synchromesh fluid in. I currently have 66,000 on my cruze and have no problems with my manual transmission. I hope you get this fluid right away in the rebuilt transmission. Real sorry to hear about this issue. I always put 2.5 quarts in it. Perhaps 2.3 is preferred now, but I'm going to stick with 2.5



https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-prod...omesh-transmission-fluid-5w-30/?code=MTFQT-EA


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Bought my 14 1lt with 33k on it. Changed to Amsoil Synchromesh at 40k. Currently have 100k on it and no noises or issues here. I am also running the 2.5 qt fill.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Hmm. My new 6M transmission last year only came with a 1yr 20,000KM warranty.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

EcoCruzer said:


> Hmm. My new 6M transmission last year only came with a 1yr 20,000KM warranty.


If you look around this forum, you will find conversations where there were two major issues addressed. One, the quality of the original manual trans fluid was subpar and two these transmissions were under filled. The consensus seemed to be that using Amsoil synchromesh and filling to between 2.3 and 2.5, rather than the standard 1.8- 2 litres, addressed the issues.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

As I said earlier most who have changed fluid right away and filled properly haven't had any issues. Knock on wood I haven't had issues but I plan on switching mine again soon to amsoil just because fluid looked bad last time. 20k switch seems paying for a little extra/better fluid is better than what you were quoted out for. Thanks for coming and sharing. Kind of thankful for the reminder. Sorry for your costly troubles and good luck with new tranny.


----------



## SClapsaddle (Jun 1, 2018)

I did change the fluid to Amsoil Syncromesh 2.5 qts due to stiff shifting and grinding shifting into 2nd gear at around 20k miles, it immediately made shifting smoother and reduced the grinding but did not save the bearings...


----------



## SClapsaddle (Jun 1, 2018)

Well I picked up our Cruze yesterday with a gm remanufactured transmission. The shift feel is much better then the original transmission, much more positive and smoother in and out of gear. I do not know if it grinds under hard acceleration but more pleasant to drive. All I can say is this is what I would expect these transmissions to shift like. I assume there was some updating and/or more attention to detail while building it. There is a new clutch disc, pressure plate and throughout/slave cylinder that so far can't tell a difference, the clutch has always been butter smooth.
The dealer encouraged me to contact Chevy about the warranty, so I emailed them yesterday and they called me this morning to find out More info, they opened a case file and a senior service rep is supposed to called first of the week. So that may be some progress toward an acceptable resolution. I will let everyone know what happens.
Thanks again for the info and encouragement.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

Glad to hear you got it back on the road. I wouldn't get your hopes up, but maybe you'll get lucky and GM will offer to at least assist somewhat on the repair costs.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

you guys know what manual trans. the 2018 cruze diesel is using?? .............thinking its the same, but not sure.
thinking of trading my 14 cruze diesel on one.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

oilburner said:


> you guys know what manual trans. the 2018 cruze diesel is using?? .............thinking its the same, but not sure.
> thinking of trading my 14 cruze diesel on one.


It is also the M32, with different ratios and hopefully a stouter flywheel. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

$4000 for a MT?


----------



## SClapsaddle (Jun 1, 2018)

$2k for remanufactured tranny, 1K for labor and $500 for clutch and there extremely expensive trans fluid, original diagnostic fee and alignment, and 10% sales tax on top.... That's why I was pissy about it!


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

Holy ****. Imagine their price for a A/T. screw dealers.


----------



## srw101 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I bought my 2014 eco new with the manual. At 6,000 miles I changed the transmission fluid putting Amsoil's synchromesh fluid in. I currently have 66,000 on my cruze and have no problems with my manual transmission. I hope you get this fluid right away in the rebuilt transmission. Real sorry to hear about this issue. I always put 2.5 quarts in it. Perhaps 2.3 is preferred now, but I'm going to stick with 2.5
> 
> 
> https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-prod...omesh-transmission-fluid-5w-30/?code=MTFQT-EA



+1 for the synchromesh, worked smoother almost immediately!


----------



## SClapsaddle (Jun 1, 2018)

So not surprisingly GM declined any warranty for the transmission. The rep did say she was surprised it was declined also because she see's them warranty/partial warranty things with more miles and a year out of warranty, not that I believe anything they tell me. 
I am hesitant to change the oil since the last one failed with it and it doe NOT meet GM specs, but then again they built a crappy transmission so what good is there specs. Does any on know what the difference in the oil is?


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Push harder to have it covered. Squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------

